#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Balizamento em Torres usando Corrente Contínua.

## natalpj

Olá 
Estou há algum tempo procurando solução para colocar balizamento/luz de sinalização nas torres da empresa que trabalho.
Substituímos a energia elétrica comum para usar painéis solares, então, temos 24Vcc alimentando todas essas torres. 
Não consigo encontrar uma loja que venda balizadores para 24vcc que sejam só noturnos, mesmo que sejam com a fotocélula separada. 
Encontrei no site da Frata.com.br, mas um balizador custa R$1089,00, foge do meu orçamento e também um pouco da realidade na minha opinião custar tudo isso. No mercado livre encontrei soluções mais baratas, fotocélulas separadas. Porém meu patrão disse que esse seria o ultimo recurso pois prefere pedir tudo de um vendedor só, um site específico, ou loja.
Então venho pedir informação dos mais experientes se conhecem alguma loja/site que venda esses produtos mesmo que sejam o modelo simples e tenha de comprar fotocélula separada.
Agradeço desde já.

----------


## rubem

Se usar led, como o consumo é baixo pode pensar em deixar ligado 24h por dia. Eu fazia isso, justo por falta de fotocélula 24V barata.

----------


## rpcsistema

> Se usar led, como o consumo é baixo pode pensar em deixar ligado 24h por dia. Eu fazia isso, justo por falta de fotocélula 24V barata.


 Você pode comprar a lâmpada de 12v e colocar no foto celular, acredito que vai dar certo.

----------


## viatel

Pode ligar 2 em serie que vai dar exatemente 24Volts

Lâmpada Led Bulbo 10w 12v E27 Baixa Tensão Branco Frio

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ranco-frio-_JM

----------


## Bruno

> Pode ligar 2 em serie que vai dar exatemente 24Volts
> 
> Lâmpada Led Bulbo 10w 12v E27 Baixa Tensão Branco Frio
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ranco-frio-_JM


ho legal eu pensei que associação em serie somava só quando era diodo-led ou de algum que prove energia como fonte DC e bateria

----------


## Bruno

> Pode ligar 2 em serie que vai dar exatemente 24Volts
> 
> Lâmpada Led Bulbo 10w 12v E27 Baixa Tensão Branco Frio
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ranco-frio-_JM


nesta sua logica posso ligar 2 motor de 12V em serie em uma fonte de 24V ???


 :Smile:

----------


## rubem

Lâmpada de led é a ÚNICA exceção à regra de NÃO ligar nada em série.

Lâmpada de led já tem internamente 3 ou 4 leds em série, seguido de um resistor de uns 100 ohms (No caso das 12V). Se tem 30 leds, terá digamos 30 conjuntos desse, com 3 leds e um resistor em série. Colocando 2 lâmpadas dessa em série terá 6 leds e 2 resistores em série, o que não é problema, fita de led 24V as vezes tem resistor maior, as vezes tem mais leds, tudo varia.

Circuito chaveado e cia é uma tremenda gambiarra ligar em série ou paralelo, mas lâmpada de led de baixa tensão é só alguns leds com um resistor em série, não tem nada de mais.

(Já lâmpadas de led 127 ou 220V tem uma fonte chaveada dentro, ligar umas dessas em série é burrice, mas se alguém eventualmente achar uma rara lâmpada 110V que tem digamos 30 leds em série com um resistor, poderia ligar ela em série com outra lâmpada igual em 220V, vão funcionar normal)

Incandescentes em série geralmente dão pau porque tem variação na fabricação, uma tem resistência interna levemente diferente e tal, mas led HOJE (Em 2017, nada a ver com os leds primitivos de 2007) tem padronização suficiente, e... na real quem segura as pontas é o resistor em série, ele é que faz os leds trabalharem abaixo do potencial máximo (Que na verdade seria piscando, digamos 300Hz, com tensão mais alta, assim emitem mais luz sem queimar).

Mas se falta lâmpada de led 24V, comprem fita de led 24V! 

Pra um cliente na roça fiz umas lâmpadas com isso, com 1m de fita (Cortado em pedaços de 25cm, colados em paralelo) dá mais luz que fluorescente compacta de 20W, na verdade dá mais luz que ele queria (Diz que começou a atrair mosquitos de longe, coisa que as fracas fluorescentes anteriores não faziam no meio do mato).

Falo dessas:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ibus-bfrio-_JM

(Na verdade a que uso pra iluminação indoor é outra, de 19W por metro, mas aquelas (Acho que é led de 3,5mm, 3535 ou 2835, algo assim) não são a prova d'agua)

Isso aí é bem fácil prender de forma circular, formando uma espiral, num tubo de PVC. 1m acho que dá um 25cm num tubo de 100mm. Quando está ligado ninguém nota se é espiral ou não, a luz é relativamente forte (Cada ponto de luz ofusca, a intensidade geral não é tão grande mas são pontos luminosos de digamos 2x2mm, por isso led ofusca tanto a visão).

----------


## viatel

> (Na verdade a que uso pra iluminação indoor é outra, de 19W por metro, mas aquelas (Acho que é led de 3,5mm, 3535 ou 2835, algo assim) não são a prova d'agua)
> 
> Isso aí é bem fácil prender de forma circular, formando uma espiral, num tubo de PVC. 1m acho que dá um 25cm num tubo de 100mm. Quando está ligado ninguém nota se é espiral ou não, a luz é relativamente forte (Cada ponto de luz ofusca, a intensidade geral não é tão grande mas são pontos luminosos de digamos 2x2mm, por isso led ofusca tanto a visão).


Já coloquei na torre fazendo aspiral e não deu muito brilho não porque não tinha o bulbo leitoso pra espalhar a luz melhor, ele funciona como lente tambem, igual nos led´s dos giroflex de viaturas que tem lentes pra ampliar o alcance da luz.

Ficou bem fraquinha, eu recomendaria a lampada mesmo porque ja vem tudo prontinho e padronizado. Fora que 10w de led é bem forte.

----------


## viatel

> nesta sua logica posso ligar 2 motor de 12V em serie em uma fonte de 24V ???



Conforme o @*rubem* falou pode ligar essas lampadas de 12v sim. Tem que ver cada caso de ligação em serie. 

No caso dos motores pode ligar em serie em alguns casos. Nesse video tem um exemplo:

----------


## rubem

Esse caso dos caminhões são motores em paralelo. Cada um toca algumas rodas, e todas elas tocam o mesmo chão.

Carro com 2 motores (O famoso fusca dos Fittipaldi dos anos 70) também tem motores em paralelo.

Alias, o próprio motor típico dos carros tem 4 cilindro em paralelo! Uma explosão não tem a ver com outra, cada cilindro acrescenta potência ao motor como um todo. Seja cilindros em linha, em V, em W ou o que for, são paralelos um ao outro. São sequenciais, mas não em série.

Se tiver uma corrente passando por 2 motores, de modo que não haja rotação da corrente sem rodar um dos 2 motores, ainda assim será ligação em paralelo! Cada explosão acrescenta potência mas a forma de ligação é um cilindro paralelo ao outro ainda.

Não tem como colocar motor a explosão em série, porque cada pistão e sua explosão tem um momento de força, os demais pistões e explosões não tem nada a ver com isso, então não está em série.

Motor elétrico é outra história, tem os problemas de diferenças de resistência interna e cia, mas pelo menos a possibilidade de ligação em série existe. A prática diz que dá merda, mas possibilidade teórica existe. Como motor a explosão não tem como. Com motor a vapor, no estilo de Watt, tem como, mas via de regra motores mecânicos não tem jeito, só ligação em paralelo, ou aumenta tamanho de câmaras de combustão ou aumenta o número delas, e cada câmara de combustão perfaz um propulsor a parte, colocar 6 delas num motor gera 6 sistemas de propulsão em paralelo, um independente do outro (Controle do momento da explosão é irrelevante porque é ultra-simples de fazer, não dá pra dizer que um cilindro depende do outro, se liberar as válvulas de um motor de 4 cilindros e deixar só 1 cilindro funcionando, funcionará normal, geralmente o que mata esses motores com cilindro falhando é a compressão do cilindro morto, se liberar a válvula dele simplesmente a potência cai percentualmente, pois ele é isolado dos demais)

----------


## natalpj

Agradeço muito as respostas, gostei muito da ideia da fita LED, parece uma ideia barata e que vai solucionar. Agora só mostrar a ideia pra chefia, e achar as Celulas fotoeletricas 24v.

----------


## natalpj

Aliás, gostei da discussão sobre ligação em série ou paralelo de motores mecânicos ou elétricos.

----------

